# Schlauchboot + E-Motor



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (4. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie bin ich seit kurzem auf den Geschmack gekommen und hab einfach Spaß am normalen rumcruisen aufm Wasser ;-) 
Sollte wohl eher selten der Fall sein dass ich mein zukünftiges Schlauchboot zum Angeln verwende, wenn dann bin sind maximal 2 Personen aufm Boot. Gewässer wird der Main sein.

Hab auch keine sonderlich hohen Ansprüche oder ähnliches, als Batterie werd ich wohl auch ne Autobatterie nehmen da das Boot vielleicht einmal im Monat zum Einsatz kommt.

Als absoluter Neuling auf dem Gebiet wollte ich fragen, was in der Einstiegklasse günstig und brauchbar wäre ? 

Welche Shops etc sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Du willst nur mit E-Motor fahren? Wie schnell fließt denn der Main in km/h? Und wie schnell willst du unterwegs sein?

Bezieht sich die Frage jetzt nur auf den Motor oder auch auf das Boot? Bzw. hast schon ein Boot in aussicht?


----------



## pergon (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Ich schaue mich auch nach Booten etc. um.
Das Gewässer kenn ich leider nicht (also Strömung etc. - der Name sagt mir schon was  )
Sobald größere Schiffe darauf fahren, halte ich ein kleineres Schlauchboot mit E-Motor für recht gefährlich. Hinzu kommt Strömung + Wind die vom Motor erstmal ausgeglichen werden müssen. Meinst du da reicht ein kleiner E-Motor?
Auf Seen und ruhigeren "Bächen" sieht das natürlich anders aus.

Sofern es nicht unbedingt ein neues Boot sein muss, finden sich bei dem großen Kleinanzeiger eines Auktionshauses immer sehr viele Angebote.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Dank der neuen Führerscheinregelung kannst du im Main doch sogar nen 15PS Außenborder fahren (im Rhein leider nur 5PS)....


E Motor und Schlauchboot wäre mir auf einer Wasserstraße wie dem Main zu gefährlich. Fließt war langsamer als der Rhein - aber Stömung ist da und ein E Motor ist da auf Dauer nix...


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Bei den Booten bin ich auf die Marke Sportex (nicht d. Angelgerätehändler) gestoßen, die wären in der entsprechenden Preisklasse. Schwanke eben zwischen nem 60lbs E-Motor oder nem 3-6ps Benziner.. 
Andererseits frag ich mich auch wie lang ich Spaß an der ganzen Sache habe und ob ichs denn wirklich brauch


----------



## Wallersen (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Kauf dir nen gebrauchten 5 PS Benziner.
E-Motor aufm Main geht zwar, vom Fleck kommt man damit allerdigns nicht wirklich.
Mit 5 PS bekommst du die meisten kleinen Schlauchboote bereits in Gleitfahrt, das macht dann auch schon eingiermaßen Spaß. 
Außerdem sind 5 PS Motoren deutlich preiswerter zu bekommen als z.b. 10 oder gar 15 PS und die 5 PS sind auch leicht zu handeln während die dickeren motoren doch ganz schon schwer und sperrig sind.
Und bei einem eventuellen verkauf machste fast keinen verlust bei nem gebrauchten 5 PS Benziner. Gebrauchte E-Motoren hingegen sind fast wertlos.


----------



## Daniel1983 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

E-Motor im Main, dass kannst du vergessen! Die Batterie ist ruck zuck leer gezogen.

Dürft Ihr auf dem Main vom Boot angeln?

Wenn ja,  schau dich lieber nach was gescheiten um! Wie gesagt Ihr dürft bis 15 PS nutzen, dass ein Traum! 

Ich hätte da schon längst ein kleines schönes Raubfisch-Vertikal-Boot in der Garage stehen....

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Wallersen (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Vom Boot darf man am Main leider fast nirgendwo angeln. Ist daher eigentlich nur zum ausloten von Stellen und zum Transport interessant.


----------



## JasonP (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Also was das Schlauboot angeht, bin ich auch über die Fa. Sportex gestolpert. Konnte mich bis jetzt aber noch nicht entscheiden, welcher Typ es werden soll. Schwanke zwischen Nautilus in 3 mtr & Shelf in 2,7 mtr.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Mit E-Motor kannst dus vergessen. Stromauf kommst du nur im Schneckentempo, in etwa so schnell wie ich mit dem Belly in der Hauptströmung.
Schlauchboot taugt auch nicht wirklich für längere touren, sondern eher zum Ruten auslegen oder Stromab treiben lassen.

Mit sonstigen Empfehlungen kann ich aber leider nicht dienen.


----------



## AndiHam (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Hallo,
ich hätte da eine ähnliche Frage und wollte gerade einen Thread eröffnen, aber dieser hier hat ja eigentlich fast das selbe Thema.

Ich wollte mir auch ein Schlauchboot  kaufen mit passenden Außenborder. Es soll zum Angeln auf der Ostsee dienen und als Alternative zum Brandungsangeln sein. Statt schwerem Gerät vom Strand aus, dann halt mit kurzer Pilkrute vom Boot aus. Nicht weit draußen, aber 200-300 Meter so ca.
Meine Fragen dazu wären:

1. Schlauchboot und Angeln, wegen der Haken, die man ja zweifelsohne benutzt   Ist der Kunststoff eines solchen Bootes Widerstandsfähig genug oder muss man Gefahr laufen, dass Angelhaken zur Gefahr werden können ?
2. Wieviel PS muss ein Motor dafür mindestens haben ? So wenig wie möglich, aber soviel wie nötig, soll ja auch transportfähig im Kombi sein.
Reichen die hier im Thread erwähnten 5 PS ?

Gruß und danke
Andi


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

Wie groß solls Schlauchboot denn werden? 

Fürn kleines Schlauchboot reichen grundsätzlich schon 5 PS... Aber auf m Meer? Das wär mir zu gefährlich, da sollten je nach Bootsgröße schon mind. 10-15 Ps dran, dass du schnell weg kommst wenn das Wetter mal schlagartig umschlägt bzw. du gegen Strömung und Wellen ankommst... Und obs dann immer bei den 2-300 Metern bleibt ist halt die nächste Frage...


----------



## AndiHam (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Wie groß solls Schlauchboot denn werden?
> 
> Fürn kleines Schlauchboot reichen grundsätzlich schon 5 PS... Aber auf m Meer? Das wär mir zu gefährlich, da sollten je nach Bootsgröße schon mind. 10-15 Ps dran, dass du schnell weg kommst wenn das Wetter mal schlagartig umschlägt bzw. du gegen Strömung und Wellen ankommst... Und obs dann immer bei den 2-300 Metern bleibt ist halt die nächste Frage...


 
Für 2 Personen, Angelzeugs, Paddel und Notausrüstung sollte es schon reichen. 
Bei 200-300 Metern wird es ganz sicher bleiben, eher sogar 150-200 Meter.
Zudem soll definitiv nicht in den kalten Jahreszeiten genutzt werden. Wie es sich im Winter in der Nordsee anfühlt, musste ich bei einem Seesurvival Lehrgang in Nordholz während meiner Bundeswehrzeit lernen


----------



## Graufisch (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schlauchboot + E-Motor*

hi, habe ein 3m schlauchi und fahre ca 500m raus (Bodden -Sund), nur mit paddeln, allerdings nur bei entsprechenden Wetter( bis Stärke 3 und kein ablandiger Wind) allerdings würde ich für 2 Mann nicht unter 3m länge gehen.
40ger Schlauch, da bleiben eben nur 2,6m innen.Hier im Verkauf ist ein Angebot, würde ich empfehlen.


----------

